# Am i doing this right>>??? all reply please>



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

ok i was told to give this to my pregnant boer cross...and to my 3 month old kid Boer cross. (they are by them self in a different pasture apart from others! ((( my other goats gets this too! ))) Goas as Safeguard MEDICATED DEWORMER for beef cattle (also can be used for goats)) Also placed Mineral block inside with them...first pic is of mineral block...2nd pic is of medicated dewormer ...i was told it would keep them healthy and also keep my pockets fuller. What do u think?? 
ANY CAM REPLY WOULD LOVE TO HEAR WHAT ANY AND ALL THINKS! THanks
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 1208_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 5275_n.jpg


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

medicated dewormer as 

active drug ingredient 
Fenbendazole ..........750mg/lb
crude protein (min)4.75%
crude fat (min)0.10%
crude fiber (max) 2.00%
calcium (ca) (min) 0.80%
calcium (ca) (max)1.00%
phosphorus (P) (min) 0.07%
salt(NaCI) (min)16.00%
salt (NaCI) (max) 18.50%
magnesium (Mg) (min) 3.00%
florine (F) (max) 0.0002%
ash content (max) 38.00%


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

also give them free choice grain (peanut hay) which is GREAT for lactating goats . and also free choice baking soda for bloat!


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

nora oliva said:


> also give them free choice grain (peanut hay) which is GREAT for lactating goats . and also free choice baking soda for bloat!


 and sweet feed 12%


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You're doing a good job... :hi5: :thumb: Keep it up!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Best way to see if wormer is working would be to do a fecal from a few different goats.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

fecal was done ..negative from all my livestock yayayayya


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would get them a loose goat mineral. Goats can not lick enough off of a block to get what they need. The copper content in that block is way too low also, 40 ppm, most goat minerals have at least 1000 ppm although mine are getting minerals with 1700 ppm and still have to be bolused. The selenium is also very low at 1 ppm, the minerals mine get has 35 ppm. The peanut hay is great and will provide them with good amounts of calcium and protein. 

I would keep up with the wormer block if you want but keep doing fecals. I would keep an eye on the block to see if the goats are consuming as much as they should. Since it is made for a cows' rough tongue, goats might have a harder time getting much from it since they have soft tongues. Sometimes a clean fecal just means the worms are not shedding eggs so it is good to do it again.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

copper?? which ingredient is copper?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mineral blocks are not that great for goats since they can't easily consume the amounts they need. You should get them loose minerals made for goats or cows. Minerals for other animals like sheep do not have copper and the goats really need the copper. 

The safeguard wormer is really only effective for Tapeworms and in many areas not even effective for that anymore. Also the dose needs to be triple the suggested amount at least and given 3-5 days in a row.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Personally I would suggest doing away with the mineral block and the wormer. You're better off worth a high copper lose mineral (i found a loose horse mineral that works great for goats). Copper should be listed as am ingredient, if you feed one without (sheep and goat minerals usually have none, they're not suggested), dousing with a bolus is suggested.

As for worming,i would recommend regular fecals (i was told once every 2-3 months) and checking their condition yourself and worming based on that. I personally feel that treating in a preventative manner is a waste of money and risking creating resistant worms and breeding goats who rely on preventative treatment and put a drain on your pocket instead of saving you money.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeping a pelleted wormer out free choice for them is pretty much a waste of $ and I truly wouldn't want to have a med in their system at all times, also, once any parasite they may have is resistant to the wormer you'll have a false sense of security in thinking that an "off" goat isn't wormy just because they have the pellets. To keep a large group of goats healthy and worm free, it takes time and consistent condition checks...if your goats are worm free now, theres no reason to medicate them until you see a need.

Blocks are better than nothing but goats do need higher levels of copper and even when a block is labled for goats, theres still not enough copper and goats really cannot get what they need from a block...a loose mineral is best, and there are many different brands available I personally use one labled for cattle called Right Now Onyx. There are posts here on the forum pertaining to loose minerals, if you do a search I'm sure you'll come up with plenty about the what type and where to buy.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

so i just need to give free choice minerals..salt..and baking soda right?? baking soda from arm&hammer is what yall talking about right or is there another kind of baking soda >??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Standard Baking Soda, a white salt brick that they may or may not want if the loose mineral has enough salt content.
The peanut hay is a good choice too being a legume hay, it will have a good protein content.


----------

